# scary chi pics ahhhhhhhhh lol :)



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

a little blurry but still scary ........
how could such a sweet girl look so EVIL :angel12:

im sure i cant be the only one with a pic like this :coolwink: would love to see them .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

These make me laugh!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Heehehehe!! Love the photos!
Unfortunately I dont have any "teeth showing" photos of my girls :-/


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

chihuahuasloveme said:


>


lmao!!! Omg i'm dying!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh these are so funny!!! :lol:


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Rofl!! The mighty Chihuahua lol XD


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


>


 LOL! I love that pic! It made me laugh so much.

This is the best I can do. Pip's evil sneer..










And this one is just a yawn but if you didn't know that it could be scary... sorta. lol.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

:shock: recap


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a frightening bunch! I am cracking up laughing at these pics...
And Dexter, you have the "Elvis Presley" sneer down perfectly!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


>


haha i love it! x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

great pics  

roo reminds me of a Tasmanian tiger lol with her big yawn


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


>


LMAO pidge!! There is no way dexter could ever be scary!!! This is too cute!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance giving nasty faces to Gia. :lol:










Lexie isn't showing her teeth, but clearly ticked off. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


>


Not that we're biased here but Dexter has to have THE best expressions ever.. he's like Elvis x Chihuahua too funny


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> Chance giving nasty faces to Gia. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia was clearly upsetting him  he wouldn't give evils unless he had to.. my man is perfect!!!

Hahaha Lexie is funny... she's like stressing over that cat outside!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha ha Dexter is hilarious! I love that little half smirk.
I don't think I have any teeth pics of AJ or Bambi.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

HAha i have to find one of Bentley! lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie ganging up on Billy.
Not that scarey but its the best I could do!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww. That is so darn cute!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no Billy show her whos boss! Lol x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahah these pics are hilarious


----------

